# Looking for custom hay harvesting in Champlain Valley, Vermont



## vtres (Oct 26, 2014)

I am looking for someone who will do either large squares (3') or 4x4 rounds as well as some small squares. 80+ acres.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Talk to a salesman at AG equipment dealers (that sell balers) in your area. They've probably sold a baler to a custom operator and can provide you with contact info. Local Vermeer dealer gave me name & number of the person that's been baling for me since I got started in 2011.

Gary


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Dutch acres in either addison or bridport


----------

